# Flat Earth Twisty puzzle



## Tony Fisher (Apr 14, 2019)

I AM NOT A FLAT EARTHER!!! 
After the enormous success of my flat earth video I decided to follow it up with a similar one. However this time I am starting it with an actual flat earth puzzle which I have made from a Floppy Cube. The video mixes puzzles with debunking flat earth fantasy in my usual style.


----------



## QuestionableCuber (May 2, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## BadMotherFPerm (Jun 1, 2019)

This is great, Tony; I might try making one myself!


----------

